# Where to get cheapER Mobil-1 ?



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

My car takes 7L of synthetic Mobil-1 oil which costs $11.79/L at CanadianTire. I do my own oil changes, but this still comes out to $93.25 after tax, JUST for oil...still need the filter...and I drive, a lot.

Does anyone have a cheaper, maybe online, source for Mobil-1?

I've used these guys for cheap parts over the years, but they only carry parts, not liquids

http://www.autopartsway.ca

Matt


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

The frugal answer would likely be to downsize your car to something that does not require synthetic oil and needs less of it. 

Judging by the amount of oil in the motor, the car must consume lots of gas(due to volume). You can likely downsize to something that requires less oil and gives you way better mileage.

That being said, I do not know any cheaper source of Mobil-1. Usually, Canadian tire has pretty good prices for motor oil, especially on sale.

Do you know how much the oil costs in the States? Maybe it would be cheaper to drive down there and buy a bunch.


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, my next vehicle will be one that costs less to maintain and uses less fuel. Not really worth getting rid of the current machine though, since I owe more on it than it's worth as a trade...the only savings will be maintenance and fuel...so I could downsize, and HOPE that I make up the difference. But I think best to hang onto this one and just drive it as long as possible.

I checked out CanadianTire today, and Mobil-1 is actually on sale starting today! $8.79/L! So that'll save me $23.73! Time to stock up unless someone else knows of a cheaper source.

I'll try to find something in the US and see, thx for the idea

Matt


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Mobil-1 is not exactly the pinnacle of motor oils. Have you looked at other synthetics? $12/L sounds rather high. You can try getting an account with an auto parts distributor. You should be able to get a decent price by the case.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

USA - If you live near the border, it is well worth it.

At Walmart, they sell Mobil-1 (the reg, not extended mileage one) for just over $20. That combined with Wix-made NAPA gold branded filters, and your changes should come in at less that $50.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

Shell Rotella T full synthetic. Excellent commercial synthetic oil designed for heavy duty vehicles. Cheap and almost overkill for the easy life of a standard car engine. Sometimes you can find them on sale at walmart or canadian tire.

Also consider sending your oil out for oil analysis. This will tell you if you truly needed that oil change or if you can stretch it out for another few thousand km.


----------



## awesomeame (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a good idea on the oil analysis! I'll check out that Shell brand too, thx! Unfortunately I'm too far from the border to buy from the USA...but if I'm ever down there I'll be sure to stock up

Matt


----------



## jagger (Jan 12, 2011)

I concur, purchasing motor oils in the US is much more economical. I personally pickup pennzoil platinum sythetic at walmart, which is around 19 bucks for 5qts.

Synthetics don't have to be changed as often as conventional oils. In my dad's benz I only change the oil once an year or every 15k kms. The car takes almost 6qts, so I'm glad it's only once year, otherwise it's too expensive.

Sometimes in the US they even do mail in rebates, which makes the oil virtually free for the yanks. In fact I have coupon for a $16 oil change at a QuickLube in the US, I'm gone use it for my Toyota.


----------



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

Canadian tire has it on sale for 35% off once in a while. I'm in the same boat as you with my LS6. I think it might be on sale this week actually.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Why, again, do you need to use Mobil-1 Synthetic oil in your engine?

I race my car all summer long and the engine in my car has been fully rebuilt for racing. It gets whatever 5w-30 oil is cheap and on sale at Canadian Tire, usually Quaker State.

That stuff is cheap, and its just as good as Mobil-1. 

Oil is Oil is Oil is Oil.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

Some manufacturers specify that oil that is used in the engine must conform with x or y quality standard. If you do not follow this, warranty repairs could be declined.

I know that VW does this. Oil used in the engine must be certified VW 502 or 504 or whatever.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

i agree US. watch their specials, they put ours to shame. keep an eye on crappy tire, their house synthetic was $20 for 5L in BC a couple of weeks ago!

if you are using a standard economy engine, just put in the cheap stuff.

more details of your driving would help. kms, temperatures, city/hwy.

personally, in above freezing temperatures, we drive all our vehicles 10,000kms before oil and filter change. that alone can save big bucks with synthetic. we have done this over many years and hundreds of thousands of kms. we routinely keep and drive cars that are 10 yrs or older.,.

also, by following bmw indicator service lights, we routinely get near 25,000 kms per change. again, no issues, years and years of service life.


----------



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Why, again, do you need to use Mobil-1 Synthetic oil in your engine?
> 
> I race my car all summer long and the engine in my car has been fully rebuilt for racing. It gets whatever 5w-30 oil is cheap and on sale at Canadian Tire, usually Quaker State.
> 
> ...


It's been fully rebuilt for racing? What did you have done to it? Where do you race?


----------



## Yudansha (May 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Why, again, do you need to use Mobil-1 Synthetic oil in your engine?
> 
> I race my car all summer long and the engine in my car has been fully rebuilt for racing. It gets whatever 5w-30 oil is cheap and on sale at Canadian Tire, usually Quaker State.
> 
> ...


Mobil-1 has lately been gettin a bad rap, especially in the forced induction world, mainly to do with oil coking problems having to do with the high heat of turbos.

I wouldn't run it in my cars. 

Oil is not Oil is not Oil . I wouldn't run whatever is cheapest KaeJS, I typically run Quaker State and Penzoil, whichever synthetic is on sale. But the cheap Crappy tire stuff will coke up in a hot turbo fast. Especially if that is in fact a Mitsu in your profile and if that Mitsu is running a 4g63-t . 

If i can, I get my oil from Walmart in the US, or Canadian Superstore (yes the grocery store) because they can beat Crappy tire's prices and Lordco allday long.


----------



## Quickstart (Dec 19, 2011)

looks like a Mazda Speed to me, still turbo though. I wouldn't run Mobil-1 in my 4G63-T though I agree that the right oil can do wonders for an engine but the right oil is not necessarily the most expensive.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

You need one of these, a Frantz oil filter. Your oil will never get dirty and you never need to change it, well maybe after 50,000 miles.

http://www.frantzoil.com/home.html

For more information look at this.

http://www.cumminsforum.com/article...ntz-toilet-paper-bypass-oil-filter/Page1.html


----------

